
Ask HN: Is it possible to build successful SaaS company by outsourcing coding - sathishmanohar
I&#x27;ve been working on refining a SaaS product idea, I can build the web app part of the product but I cannot develop the mobile apps necessary.<p>I thought it is a better approach to get the MVP build from an agency through continuous development process than hiring an in-house team for an idea that isn&#x27;t validated yet.<p>What do you think are the pros and cons of this approach? Are there examples of successful companies built this way?<p>Please share your thoughts and experiences.
======
kreetx
A non-answer, but won't a PWA work?

